# A Couple Different Armadillidium vulgare Morphs + Some Breeding Questions



## BobBarley (May 13, 2017)

Found a couple different morphs...

Here's my "Mottled Yellow":




(Much more yellow irl)

And my "Mottled Red":






(More red irl)


So I only found one red specimen and it turned out to be a gravid female (woot woot!), there are tiny babies running around.  However, I only found two yellow specimens, neither seem to have any signs of being gravid and I'm suspecting they are males...  Should I put all three adults together?  And if I do put all three together should I separate the red's babies out into their own enclosure?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 13, 2017)

I decided to separate the original female red from her offspring.  I put all the offspring in their own enclosure (and will try to slowly isolate the red) and moved the female red in with the two presumably male yellows.


----------



## BobBarley (May 14, 2017)

Found another mottled red specimen today, bringing the total up to 2 mottled reds and 2 mottled yellows.  I decided to put all of them together and wait for offspring to try and isolate the morph/s.




The colors are more vivid in real life.  It's worth noting that the mottled yellows have pure white undersides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amarok815 (May 25, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## BobBarley (May 25, 2017)

Amarok815 said:


> Any updates?


None so far, from what I can see they are all doing well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 25, 2017)

From my research on isopods actually keeping a lot of the het offspring and nornals together will result in a faster isolation of a desired color vs simply removing the colored ones from the colony.

You may wish to invest in this book if your keeping isopods seriously and trying to breed unique colors.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1616...=1MAWX3JJKYHNKJCGNG71&dpPl=1&dpID=81KPiYrA7AL

There is a whole chapter dedicated to isolating color morphs and associated difficulties and techniques to go with it.

Though personally I would have kept the reds and yellows separate from each other, but not separate from normals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 25, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> From my research on isopods actually keeping a lot of the het offspring and nornals together will result in a faster isolation of a desired color vs simply removing the colored ones from the colony.
> 
> You may wish to invest in this book if your keeping isopods seriously and trying to breed unique colors.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!  I'm not really looking into _seriously_ going about isolating morphs.  Just want to slowly experience things with myself and have fun with it.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 25, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Thank you for the info!  I'm not really looking into _seriously_ going about isolating morphs.  Just want to slowly experience things with myself and have fun with it.


Well I still recommend the book regardless.


----------



## BobBarley (May 25, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> Well I still recommend the book regardless.


Haha, well then it's on my list.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> From my research on isopods actually keeping a lot of the het offspring and nornals together will result in a faster isolation of a desired color vs simply removing the colored ones from the colony.
> 
> You may wish to invest in this book if your keeping isopods seriously and trying to breed unique colors.
> 
> ...


How is the chapter dedicated to isolating color morphs? Did you learn anything from it that you did already know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 29, 2017)

MrCrackerpants said:


> How is the chapter dedicated to isolating color morphs? Did you learn anything from it that you did already know? Thanks in advance.


Every thing I posted was taken directly from that chapter. I've never bred isopods for color, I just use them as a clean up crew.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> Every thing I posted was taken directly from that chapter. I've never bred isopods for color, I just use them as a clean up crew.


Ok. Thanks! Is there a lot of information or just a little? Does the information seem like it would assist someone that wanted to speed up the process of isolating a specific color morph? Is information provided that tells you specific species and color morphs that cannot be isolated? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 29, 2017)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Ok. Thanks! Is there a lot of information or just a little? Does the information seem like it would assist someone that wanted to speed up the process of isolating a specific color morph? Is information provided that tells you specific species and color morphs that cannot be isolated? Thanks in advance!


Yes the information will be very helpful in selecting and breeding morphs, no it does not go into a species by species account. Just buy the book, it's worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 30, 2017)

Ok!  Thanks for the added info!


----------

